# Presets folders



## Zenon (Apr 22, 2018)

I have tried to figure this one out but I can't. Is there a reason why I can't right click within the presets area to create a new folder?  Sometimes Import comes up. I can right click in collections and history. I'm trying to import some presets and it won't let me import the folder, just the presets. When I select the three I want to import it puts them in Users.  This is weird because I just created a few new folders a week ago. I found a video that shows to right click and create a new folder to make sure I'm not hallucinating.  Can't find anything in Preferences. The Macbook Air is doing the same thing.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 22, 2018)

It will right click on the actual preset. It shows add to favourites and apply on import. Since 7.3 moved presets to Settings I removed the Develop Presets folder in the system folder and pictures. Some link must be broken is all can think of right now. I did save them just in case but does anyone know a way to re-establish a link? Removing and re-installing them worked with the 7.3 upgrade but I want to be sure until I do anything else.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 22, 2018)

I was surprised to see this when I unchecked the store presets with this catalogue and then clicked on Show LR Presets folder. It pointed the the original Lightroom Folder, not CameraRaw.  Presets are working on PS CC.  Found these on Adobe forums.

_For some reason, if I click "go to presets folder" in LR's preferences panel, it still takes me to the old Lightroom folder with all the .lrtemplate files, not the new CameraRaw folder. Only if I right-click an actual preset does it show the new .XMP file in the CameraRaw folder. _

_I can no longer control click to create a new preset folder or rename a preset. _

I used time machine to restore the old develop presets and that did not work either.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 22, 2018)

Got an answer at Adobe. It works.      

_I agree the Develop/New Preset Folder menu command is broken.   Creating a new group works when you create a preset._


----------



## Zenon (Apr 22, 2018)

Well I'm having a pretty bad day. Now my Default Develop Setting are messed up.  I can't update them and I can't Restore to Adobe Default Settings.  I re-installed the master set, removed the xmp files from the system folder and new ones were created when I updated.  

For some reason it is stuck on B&W as I was working with B&W the other day. I can't even manually change it to colour because the tints are all messed up. So I made my own mess but LR is completely un-usable right now. Can't import anything.

Not sure what Develop presets have to with the regular presets. In the system folder the first image shows the CameraRaw folder. I assume Defaults is where the import Develop Settings are stored. I removed the XMP files and new ones were created when I updated to current settings. There are regular  presets in the Settings folder. The same ones that are in the second image.       

The second image show the Lightroom folder where the old presets used to live and still exist.

So any suggestions? This is a first for me.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 22, 2018)

I think I'll do an complete uninstall unless some has a better idea. If I do this should I go into the system folder and delete any leftovers? I'll wait for a bit.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 22, 2018)

Should install 7.2 first and update to 7.3 or just install 7.3?


----------



## Zenon (Apr 22, 2018)

PS CC is still working correctly in ACR.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 22, 2018)

I would wait.   These bugs are being worked on and I suspect a new version will be out soon.  If you think you need to, I would just go back to 7.2.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 22, 2018)

I tried to reinstall 7.3. No luck. 7.2 is downloading.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 22, 2018)

7.2 worked.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 22, 2018)

I decided to update to 7.3 just to see. It worked before and I could always go back to 7.2. I did tell it to remove app preferences so I just have to set up preferences and catalogue settings. I'll think I'll be leaving things alone from now on.


----------

